# smith model 686



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

looking into getting a .357 and i really like the smith model 686 with a 4 or 6 inch barrel. anyone have any first hand experience with this gun?


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

One of the better .357s on the market. If you really want a great one look for a pre lock model with a hammer mounted firing pin.


----------



## Pate (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a 6" 686 and it is my favorite gun. It's very accurate and great to shoot. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

rx7dryver said:


> One of the better .357s on the market. If you really want a great one look for a pre lock model with a hammer mounted firing pin.


i shot one not to long ago with the hammer mounted firing pin which is what turned me onto this gun i loved the way it shot and felt in my hand i just want to know every one elses opinion on it and if anyone had any complaints thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

I have looking at a 686 CS-1 3inch model a guy has with 2 holsters and anther set of grips. He wants $700.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a 686SSR. It is a great gun. Very accurate, terrific trigger, but I still find I prefer my 627PC. I prefer the 5” barrel, and I like the extra weight of the N frame guns, but that is merely personal preference.

I actually like the frame mounted firing pins. I can play around with them much easier than the hammer mounted pins. I find with new guns I have to replace the firing pins with longer ones. I use the Cylinder and Slide shop extended pin. They ensure positive ignition for me.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Look at my Avatar ... It is a sweet shooter. Go for it.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Just look at my avatar. Greatest gun I have ever owned. Will not ever get rid of it. Never had a problem with it at all. I've had it for about 20 years and it will be passed on to my eldest son. Gave $400 for it new and would not take $1000 for it now.


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

No complaints here.GREAT SHOOTER.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Very accurate revolver and a dream to shoot. I have a 2 1/2" barreled 686 and I used it for my TN qualification firing for my TN HCP. Firing was at several different ranges out to 25 yards. I scored a perfect score (100) with a group of about 8" for the whole string. Most of this was at "panic" rapid fire. Instructor was amazed. This is my most accurate SD handgun and I love it, but it is just too big for EDC!


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

*Righttoown*

Did you buy the CS-1?

What kind of shape is it in? Does it have the 2M stamp when you open the cylinder?

They are great guns and that price is decent. I have seen them LNIB go for up to 1K.

There are only about 1500 left in circulation. Janet Reno had about that many destroyed. 
The 3 inch were for the suits. 
There are lots (relatively) of 4 inch hanging around.

I have one and if I could do a FTF buy I would do another.


----------



## smith40 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I have a cs1, in 3" Im going to go get it out and look at it. Its one of my favorites.I have 4 686xs. Its kinda brushed stainless, came with pacmeyers. The guy I bought it from said they were a custom run for the custom service.
I wonder why you never see them around . Ive seen 7 round in 3" but not 6 rounds like mine. 
I guess Im going to have to try to research it. I always have a had time swallowing why people destroy works of art.

Anyway my opine, the 686 is a very good. Im alway been bias to s&w

thanks
R


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a 686-6" 6 shot, for about a year now. I love it, it is a classic to me. It shoots great too. One of my fav's. It's not for sale though.
MW


----------



## parisite (Feb 23, 2010)

The 686 and its twin, the blued model 586 are as good as 357's get.


----------



## RePete (Feb 18, 2010)

I think I might like L-Frames.

Here are mine.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

Is that why they call them "six guns" ?
Nice collection, MW


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

RePete said:


> I think I might like L-Frames.
> 
> Here are mine.


wow nice collection


----------



## CB54 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the 686P, 7 shot, 4 inch barrel and it is very accurate and fun to shoot.

CB


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

Since I bought my 686-6-6", it's gone up in price about $100.


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*686+*

I have a 686+ 4". It is the finest revolver I have ever had. ( I used to have 13 new in box) I think you can't get a better stock revolver than it. JBR


----------



## TigerBlack (Apr 27, 2009)

austin88 said:


> looking into getting a .357 and i really like the smith model 686 with a 4 or 6 inch barrel. anyone have any first hand experience with this gun?


I have a 686-4, 6" barrel and updated with wolfsprings and had ha trigger smoothing out job on mine. And dude I tell ya. I don't want no other revolver than this one in that caliber.. I had the opertunety to try out this one without the mods along with a Taurus "clone", aswell as a Ruger and a KingCobra all 6" versons. And even without the mods the 686 beat all of them hands down.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Ditto*



rx7dryver said:


> One of the better .357s on the market. If you really want a great one look for a pre lock model with a hammer mounted firing pin.


This is the 686 that I own and I wouldn't trade or sell it for anything! I have the 6 inch version and it takes full advantage of everything the 357 has to offer!


----------



## buck (Mar 20, 2010)

parisite said:


> The 686 and its twin, the blued model 586 are as good as 357's get.


I gotta agree. Smith's model 686 is the standard to which all modern true .357s are judged. My 6'' 686 is one of my favorite guns to shoot. I can load it down for the range where it shoots like a .22mag, or I can load it up and hunt whitetails.

Only complaint I have abut mine, is that my 17 yr old, can shoot it better than I can.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

The best 357 mag made. Of course, I have many Smiths, so I may be biased. The Ruger GP 100 is a close second.


----------



## b0b676-48 (Mar 20, 2010)

I think the686 is one of the best 357s made, mine is a 6 shot with a 5inch barrel, s&w wood grips, unflutted cylinder, target trigger and hammer, trigger job, came with a 81/2 inch barrel, but I found it just as accurate with the 5 inch, its heavy for a carry gun but a great hunting revolver.


----------

